

'Anybody and their dog can make a medical app,' doctors warn patients - Maven911
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/sports/Remarkable+ride+comes+abrupt+Canadiens/3066603/Anybody+their+make+medical+doctors+warn+patients/3065343/story.html
Anyone else take offense to that ?
And the funny thing is that the quote is from a nurse, not a doctor...
======
Maven911
Any thoughts ? I am personally amazed at what the health care community thinks
of medical apps.

